# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  Family Games

## Hawke

Years ago My sons and I started a game called extreme bocci. Uses the same balls, but there isn't a defined court. We have played it in various fields; the hillier the better, through woods, on beaches and abandoned parking areas. Two man teams. Anyone else that has taken a game and put their own spin on it.

----------


## Dennis

> Years ago My sons and I started a game called extreme bocci. Uses the same balls, but there isn't a defined court. We have played it in various fields; the hillier the better, through woods, on beaches and abandoned parking areas. Two man teams. Anyone else that has taken a game and put their own spin on it.



Yes but I can't talk about that here.

----------


## Hawke

> Yes but I can't talk about that here.



HaHa. Do I get credit for being the straight man?

----------


## cec1

Johnny Carson & Ed McMahon here?  (I know . . . I’m dating myself!)

----------


## amyb

Or Groucho Marx and George Fenniman

----------


## cec1

. . . let’s not forget the Duck with a secret word & a prize ($100, I think) if a contestant said the secret word!

----------


## amyb

Say the secret word and a duck will come down and award you $100 dollars.

Now lets play YOU BET YOUR LIFE

----------


## stbartshopper

Who’s on fitst? What’s on second? I don’t know is on third! Love that two man routine!

----------


## Scafurtava

Though it may sound strange, our family game is Diablo. My sons and I have always been great fans of this game, so we still play together on Sundays. Were looking for some runes, and we still cant find them. Here they are yesgamers. I hope one day we will find them. Btw, guys, do you play video games in your family? Id be grateful if you shared your gaming preferences. Btw, we also like playing racing games like need for speed. In short, my sons are real gamers, lol. Anyway, Ill be waiting for your replies, guys!

----------

